# urgh! why wont' you sleep, sleep is good... i like sleep.



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok so im exhausted cus Crowley (have to remind myself sometimes that i love my prickly pear sometimes) decided that last night was the perfect time to run a 300 mile marathon in her wheel making an ungodly racket.from 8pm,last night all the way till 11:30am the next morning only stopping to drink and eat a few times. 

she didn't even stop when her day lamp came on (when she usually goes to bed if she hasn't by than already) I had to take her wheel away and shoo her under her hide to get her to finally sleep. 

Crowley usually goes from sleeping from 11am to 9 pm getting up every 4 hrs or so to eat a few pieces of food and potty if she has to than goes right back to sleep than becomes active form 4am till about 10am when she's up for morning to play and eat constantly till its time for bed to start all over again. 

every couple of days or so she will sleep for almost 12 hrs straight with me waking her every 4-6 hrs to make she's ok and that she drinks some water but she never seems drowsy when i wake her and is still active from 4am to 10am so i figure they are just lazy days (a concept i understand and envy) where she doesn't wanna be up or come out and play at all. she's not really very social and usually only wants to cuddle with me. 



should i be worried about her suddenly being so hyper? 
its too hot for her to be running so much and not stopping as often to drink :/ im worried she'll dehydrate herself as she doesn't usually push herself so hard- if she's hungry or thirsty normally nothing could stop her from getting to her bowels but she only stopped twice that i counted :/ 

anyway she seems fine so far today, almost as tired as i am from being up so long, but anyway what should i do? if it's a one off thing? great but what if she does it again? how do i stop her? how to get her to drink more water if she doesn't want to? i can't get her to bite the plunger thing to get water in her mouth she just curls around my fingers till i give up :/


anyhow , tired and worried so any and all help/suggestions is appreciated.(im going to attempt a quick nap while she's sleeping in-case she desires to do it again tonight)


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not sure, but there are a couple potential problems that I see that could cause her confusion and off activity.

If her light goes on at 10am and off at 9pm, that's less than 12 hours of light, and she needs 12-14 hours of light to properly function and regulate her day and night cycle.

Also, it sounds like you wake her up to check on her at numerous points during the day. Why? You are probably disrupting her sleeping and confusing her, and if you do that every day she may not be sleeping normally because she expects the routine of you coming to bother her.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

TikkiLink said:


> I'm not sure, but there are a couple potential problems that I see that could cause her confusion and off activity.
> 
> If her light goes on at 10am and off at 9pm, that's less than 12 hours of light, and she needs 12-14 hours of light to properly function and regulate her day and night cycle.
> 
> Also, it sounds like you wake her up to check on her at numerous points during the day. Why? You are probably disrupting her sleeping and confusing her, and if you do that every day she may not be sleeping normally because she expects the routine of you coming to bother her.


to clarify, i started checking on her in the winter when she decided to give me a heart attack and slept for two days straight and i thought she was trying to hibernate (turns out she was just being a butt and just didn't wanna come out and play *after i rushed her to the vet in a panic*) so i started checking on her if i didn't see her come out at least once a day to eat something.

if she comes out on her own and her temp is fine than i don't wake her- just check that she has food/water and that her lamps are all working than leave her to her own thing. so i don't wake her up every day, especially if i know she was active the night before.

it's when i haven't seem her wake in 24hrs that i check on her and wake her, if she eats and is fine the first time i wake her than i leave her be the rest of the day .

as for her light schedule; i have her on the same one her breeder did. I tried for a few months to change it to a more healthy one but Crowley doesn't take change well and almost made herself sick in protesting me so i just went back to her norm and it seems to work for her (with the exception of the night before last or during heavy storms-in which case she will only sleep or be calm if im holding her)


----------



## Classic Girl (Dec 24, 2014)

We rarely wake our hedgie during the day unless someone stops by and really wants to see him. I'm thinking that's the main problem. Our hedgie stays in his igloo sleeping ALL day long. I've never seen him come out every few hours to eat, drink then go back in during the day. Imagine lulling into a deep sleep only to be woken up every 4 hours lol! I'd leave him be during his sleeping time and see if that helps. We have a clear igloo though and can see him when he sleeps (warning...he likes to smoosh his face against the side when he sleeps often making look dead &#55357;&#56834. Either way you can expect interrupted human sleep if you're in earshot of that wheel.


----------



## PrimandIvy (Jun 30, 2015)

I would suggest making sure your hog is getting plenty of awake time. Maybe invest in a quieter wheel? Bucket wheels are perfect. I have two from volcano view and they're basically silent 

I get my girls out during the day but don't force them to be awake. If they want to cuddle, let them


----------

